# Prommoting my VN



## Mullerornis (Feb 28, 2021)

Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

A gay furry VN based on Aboriginal Australian cultures.




					mullerornis.itch.io
				




Updates are common.


----------



## Mullerornis (Mar 1, 2021)

Update: https://mullerornis.itch.io/lands-of-fire/devlog/227140/everything-corrected


----------



## Mullerornis (Mar 1, 2021)

Having a blast + Charities - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

Resumed writing the story and I'm pretty pleased; can't wait to share with you guys, but I have to write quite a bit to justify build 2. Haven't gotten a proper date set yet; like I've said, there wil...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (Mar 10, 2021)

New update (completed sprites + additional scene) - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

The sprites are now shaded, and an additional scene was added (again, still hesitating to call it a new build due to how short it is). Up next is the second build. Don't know when it will be released...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (Mar 20, 2021)

Build 2 is now out: https://mullerornis.itch.io/lands-of-fire/devlog/233954/build-2-released


----------



## Mullerornis (Mar 20, 2021)

Glossary - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

At Nanoff's recommendation I'm adding here a glossary of all the indigenous Australian terms in the game people might be confused about. Tried to make an additional screen in the game itself for this,...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (Mar 22, 2021)

2.2 update, sprite experiments and e-begging - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

So I made a new update. It contains the following: - Work on the sprites, some mirrored in order to better convey direction and tone of certain scenes. I found a way to space some of the most cluttere...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (Mar 24, 2021)

Minor (or are they?) updates - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

A small update. Includes new entries in the glossary and a short additional scene...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (Mar 26, 2021)

Good news: more builds than expected! - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

When I started the project I was hoping for a relatively short VN with two or three major updates. I planned a relatively simple narrative: Kubbadang goes to Budj Bim and finds his baes, fights the su...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (Apr 3, 2021)

Sun Woman's thoughts on easter - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

In lieu of a dark April's fools joke you will have a queen, great and terrible as the dawn...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (Apr 12, 2021)

Build 3: https://mullerornis.itch.io/lands-of-fire/devlog/241254/new-build


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

did a bit of research and i'm not sure if this is culturally insensitive or not


----------



## Mullerornis (Apr 13, 2021)

Depends. I've done a lot of research on this project. Obviously bound to miss something, but so far I've had no complains from Aboriginal or Torres Islander individuals I showed this to.


----------



## Mullerornis (May 1, 2021)

Turned the object scenes into sprites - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

At the suggestion of nanoff I turned the object bg pics, like the coolamon and woomera ones, into sprites. The next update will be released tomorrow...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (May 2, 2021)

Build 4 is here: https://mullerornis.itch.io/lands-of-fire/devlog/249207/build-4-is-here


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 9, 2021)

oh for god's sake


----------



## Orange Olive (May 9, 2021)

looks interesting


----------



## Mullerornis (May 11, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## Debra Clark (May 14, 2021)

yay gay boys are cute!


----------



## Adrian Gordon (May 15, 2021)

Debra Clark said:


> yay gay boys are cute!




also this looks cool.


----------



## Mullerornis (May 15, 2021)

Once again, thanks!


----------



## Orange Olive (May 17, 2021)

Adrian Gordon said:


> also this looks cool.


not sure you count.

you're a bit bookish.


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 17, 2021)

Orange Olive said:


> not sure you count.
> 
> you're a bit bookish.


the hell does that mean?


----------



## Mullerornis (May 24, 2021)

Concept Art - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

I'm currently commissioning Jasper for the Budj Bim monster invasion scene. Here's some concept art Jasper made of the Nadubi, Dulagal and Whowhie:...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (May 27, 2021)

Sorry for the delay - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

I've been extremely depressed the past few days, so my writing grinded to a halt. I'll continue writing Lands of Fire when June begins; hell, since my birthday is 22 except lots of special bonuses! Fo...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (Jun 22, 2021)

Birthday Update coming soon - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

Today's my birthday and I plan to release the next build by today or tomorrow so I can give you a gift. I will also announce a Perrurle prequel being worked on...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (Jun 22, 2021)

Build 4.6 released - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

As promised, it has been released. Another release will happen later this week...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (Jun 28, 2021)

More Concept Art - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

More Aboriginal monster concepts by Jasper. This time the Bunyip and the Malingee (having trouble uploading the image here so have it offsite: https://imgur.com/a/hdbYsK1...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (Jul 7, 2021)

More Jasper concept art - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

A different take on the Malingee (the other can be reused for the Yara-ma-yha-who) and the Garkain. Next update has been delayed sadly, but it will be released soon...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (Jul 15, 2021)

Lands of Fire build 5 - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

Build five finally launched. A bit short, but sexy and begins the next arc, Also Jasper finished the concept art for all the monsters but I can't seem to upload it here. Luckily I did everywhere leadi...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (Aug 10, 2021)

New CG + spirtes coming! - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

I was hoping to have these as a surprise for the next build but I feel depressed so I don't know how soon I'll release the next build. Hopefully before Summer ends. Anyway, Jasper has dilligently comp...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (Oct 22, 2021)

Build 6 - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

A brief update, but it will be followed by several more in the following days...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (Oct 27, 2021)

New update - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

Another short update as I promised. Hopefully the one I'm going to release in a few days will be longer...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (Oct 31, 2021)

Build 6.3 - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

As promised an update before October ends. Larger than the previous two updates. November will have at least another, more extensive update...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (Nov 28, 2021)

Build 6.7 - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

Build 6.7 released. A bit filler, but comparatively longer than the October builds. Another build will be released at the November/December border...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (Dec 8, 2021)

A short update - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

A relatively short update today with some spell fixes and an additional scene...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (Dec 28, 2021)

Lands of Fire Build 7.1 - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

As promised not only the next build but an action packed one. More work to be done in the next weeks...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (Jan 11, 2022)

Future updates - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

The final update of the original itteration of this game is upon us. To be released a week from now. I've long promised to rewrite the game with multiple choices, so I'm going to be experimenting for...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (Jan 15, 2022)

"Penultimate" Update - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

Decided to split the intended last update of the original itteration into two, to better the credits and give me some more time to perfect the ending. Friendly reminder this is simply the end of the g...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (Feb 5, 2022)

First iteration complete at long last: https://mullerornis.itch.io/lands-of-fire/devlog/343511/first-itteration-complete


----------



## Mullerornis (Jul 1, 2022)

Beginnings of routes added - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

And here you have it, the story finally striating as promised. There's frankly only like a sentence or two for each route beginning, and it still says "10.0", so there's not a lot yet. However, I will...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (Jul 6, 2022)

The dreaded android question - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

So pretty much since its inception people have asked me for an android version of Lands of Fire. Yet, again and again, the solution escapes me. I installed the recommended programming but it still doe...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (Jul 16, 2022)

Commission Report - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

As you know, we have a few new sprite artists. Here's an unfinished sprite; guess who it will be (no, its not the Sun Woman). Artist is anynimous for now, will be credited when this moment happens in...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (Jul 22, 2022)

First New Sprite! - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

First new sprite by https://twitter.com/Ani17Jt , of a spoiler character...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (Jul 23, 2022)

Lands of Fire build 14 - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

Where we continue Bangalaa's route and reveal Parnuen...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (Jul 27, 2022)

Concept art for Ninya - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

A concept art for the ice god Ninya by rodicle...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (Jul 28, 2022)

Build 15 YOO - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

Ninya by rodicle is frightening. Jeebus, what a nasty marsupial mole god. Also, new content for Bangalaa and Dhurra routes. Pretty relevant for the latter. This will be the fiercest advertising campai...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (Aug 5, 2022)

Build 16 - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

Not a lot of story, but we finally have a face for the hero, Kubbadang, by jt_ani17: A naked sprite has also been made, which I will use it to advertise the next build (as well as on porn sites)...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (Aug 6, 2022)

Charities redux - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

But regardless, do not forget about the Aboriginal community charities. My project owees its existence to kind elders, and my favor is always repaid: https://fpdn.org.au/ https://www.reconciliation.or...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (Aug 9, 2022)

Minor devlog - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

Just showing the ending scenes of the original iteration versus the new one:...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (Aug 23, 2022)

Trello for Lands of Fire (still WIP)






						Trello
					

Organize anything, together. Trello is a collaboration tool that organizes your projects into boards. In one glance, know what's being worked on, who's working on what, and where something is in a process.




					trello.com


----------



## Mullerornis (Aug 25, 2022)

Build 17 - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

More content for Winyu + Dhurra routes + altered credits. New update should follow in a few days...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (Aug 29, 2022)

Build 18 - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

Perrurle route + using the monster designs as sprites. More to come in a few days; Viola will advertise for me on other servers...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (Sep 28, 2022)

Build 20! - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

And we're getting closer to the full version! All routes have been updated, though naturally not finished yet as I'm still deciding how they will fully branch out and my current sprite artists are eit...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (Oct 6, 2022)

Added a short url: shorturl.at/kosMO


----------



## Mullerornis (Oct 12, 2022)

Build 20.1 - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

Added more content to the Dhurra and Winyu routes. Will upload more latter this week...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (Oct 14, 2022)

Build 22 - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

Added substantial more content to Dhurra and Winyu's routes. More updates later down the month...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (Oct 28, 2022)

Build 24 - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

Added more to Dhurra's route...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (Nov 4, 2022)

Some minor updates https://mullerornis.itch.io/lands-of-fire


----------



## Mullerornis (Nov 4, 2022)

New site - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

Decided to go the Minotaur Hotel route and make a site for Lands of Fire. Mostly for advertising, but can also serve as a backup. http://landsoffire.wikidot.com/main:about https://landsoffire.wordpres...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (Nov 8, 2022)

Build 25 - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

Added more to Perrurle's route, with a twist! Additionally made some trimming on Dhurra's route. More updates later this week now that I'm finding my rhytmn...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (Nov 9, 2022)

Build 26 - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

Felt particularly inspired and updated all four individual routes. I'll probably space the next one a couple of days, but it felt really good to stretch all four. Also fixed some minor mispellings, if...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (Nov 17, 2022)

Lands of Fire build 27 - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

Added a LOT for Perrurle's route, some for Dhurra's and of course fixed the monster sprites. I accidentally didn't update the number on the build, so the title still says 26. Oh well, more reasons for...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (Nov 23, 2022)

Updated pride flags - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

Just a silly update from this . Lower spirits made writting harder this week, but I'll keep on track now that they lifted...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (Dec 2, 2022)

Lands of Fire build 28 - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

MAJOR updates to Bangalaa's route and some to Winyu's. This week has been extremely stressful, but I think I can manage to finish the game before the month ends...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## redhusky (Dec 2, 2022)

That's interesting! What did you program it with?


----------



## Mullerornis (Dec 10, 2022)

Lands of Fire Build 29: Countdown to the end - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

Build 29 is here with a lot of content for all four routes. Lands of Fire is finally getting completed this month, hopefully in build 30 or more likely 33 (depends on things like additional sprites an...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (Dec 10, 2022)

redhusky said:


> That's interesting! What did you program it with?


Sorry for the late reply. Renpy


----------



## redhusky (Dec 10, 2022)

Mullerornis said:


> Sorry for the late reply. Renpy


NP, I got the same problem. X3


----------



## Mullerornis (Dec 18, 2022)

WIP Tini sprite and changed ending - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

Here's a WIP of the Tini sprite (artist to be credited in the final credits). Once delegated to Bangalaa's route, he's now going to be present for the modified ending of the poly route as well as all...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (Dec 22, 2022)

Happy Solstice! - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

And holidays, and Christmas, and my brother's birthday! Given poll results, I might have an update before the final one. Sprite work is going good but due to festivity related slow-downs (understandab...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Mullerornis (Dec 31, 2022)

Lands of Fire build 30: Almost There - Lands of Fire by mullerornis
					

So in accordance to polls I decided to release additional updates before the final one, which will be build 33 (though this came out later than it was supposed to). Contains story for all builds (incl...




					mullerornis.itch.io


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 31, 2022)

My brother in Allah, the forum is being shut down * tomorrow.*


----------

